# Informative speech on betta fish



## AztecAndHisFriends (Sep 23, 2014)

I have to write an informative speech for a class at school. I was thinking "How to properly care for a betta fish". Since many people think that you can just keep them in a tiny bowl and change the water once every two weeks, I figure that my classmates could learn a little. 
Thoughts? Tips?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

My only thought/tip is try not to sound like a crazy animal activist. You know, those people that say "you shouldn't keep a dog unless you give him an acre to roam free and walk him 10x a day and only feed him this blah blah


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

do you have to read it out loud to the class?


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I would do more the direction of that petstores tell you bettas don't do well in larger tanks, or with heaters, (even though they are TROPICAL fish) or filters, or decor. That a betta is perfectly happy with a blank, tiny cup. Draw parallels if you can, to how they originally sold birds. Or lizards. Or how our parents grew up thinking of dogs or cats. Use it as a 'we live and learn and progress in knowledge of how to care for our fellow lifeforms".


----------



## AztecAndHisFriends (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tips guys. Definitely will help lots.  And yes, I have to give the speech to the class.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I did that at my school(I actually had to do a speech, and I did it on bettas) Just make sure you get your information right, and include some history as well. I even managed to persuade one of the people in my class to upgrade her betta into a 2.5 gallon tank!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

idk if you can, but you should show them a picture if your healthy happy betta in his 2.5 gal heated tank(or whatever he lives in) so they'd be like "ohh he's pretty I want mine to be pretty too! So it doesn't seem like you just googled it,I would think that would work, but just an idea, goodluck!


----------



## AztecAndHisFriends (Sep 23, 2014)

That's a good idea, thanks! I'll take pics of them in their tanks as examples of what a proper setup could look like.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

When you're passionate and knowledgeable of the topic, it makes it much easier to present as a speech. As cautioned, steer from going to extremes (activist mode) and use visuals as much as you're allowed.

Good luck.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

"bust" common myths about bettas, providing proper info and care in the reasoning for each. Like living in mud puddles, peas for bloating, eating plant roots, etc. Definitely show off proper set ups, especially your own fish. You can also talk about Plastic vs. Silk vs. Live plants! The possibilities are endless!

I did tons of speeches about animals till I lost my nerve for public speaking. Be passionate, but try not to go activisty.


----------

